# painting enclosure



## Ninabuddha (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

i was curious if anyone has used ply wood to build an enclosure and has painted the inside for an appealing look. i was curious what brand of paint to use as i do not want the paint to bubble and peal away due to the heat in one area such as near the heat/basking light. 

kind regards and thank you in advance
Nina


----------



## beastcreature (Jul 13, 2014)

I've used Taubmans endure exterior in semi gloss on marine ply enclosures, though I regret not using high gloss to make cleaning easier.


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jul 13, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> I've used Taubmans endure exterior in semi gloss on marine ply enclosures, though I regret not using high gloss to make cleaning easier.




thank you have you experienced it not bubbling do the heating end of the enclosure? or have you found any other issues?


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 13, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> I've used Taubmans endure exterior in semi gloss on marine ply enclosures, though I regret not using high gloss to make cleaning easier.


iv used the same paint on MDF for the crocs enclosure with no issues .


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jul 13, 2014)

thank you, can i ask a silly question what does MDF stand for?


----------



## damian83 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ninabuddha said:


> thank you, can i ask a silly question what does MDF stand for?




med density fibre board or reconstituted compressed wood


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jul 13, 2014)

oh ok thank you so much for that


----------

